# Boxing Paint



## wagsy22 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have QTY 12 - 5 gallon paint buckets of elastomeric paint. The customer purchased it but all the colors are not the same. He wants
to mix it all together and then put it on his stucco house. Im need
to box this paint before applying it but am having trouble creating
a method to do so. Anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks,
Wagsy22


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

A few extra 5rs and pouring back and forth with each one? Otherwise get a few large Rubermaid trash cans, pour and a big mixer!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Wagsy feel free to go here and tell us a little about yourself. 

I agree with Schmidt a few extra 5's is the easiest but if you already have a big mixer than the rubbermaid trash can is an excellent way to do it.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

The trash cans are too wobbly and split, I guess for a one time use they would be fine. I use water barrels, they have a lid and work well. My helper opens the 5s and has a system where he starts with an empty, pours half from two others, pours that in the big jug and repeats. I spray 60 gallons at a time regularly and never a problem.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Get 6 empty 5's and pour 2 5's into it at the same time. Keep on doing it and change up from which batch you are mixing. Remember to stir up the paint because the pigment and such will settle at the bottom. In the end if you throw away the 5's at the end of the day without stirring, you will have a hard time trying to touch up if needed. 

I did not mention the 55 Gallon drum because you would still be 5 gallons short of being able to fit in the 55 Gallon drum.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

I would ask the customer why in the hell his cheap butt is going to paint a house a color that he doesnt even know what it is yet. I dont understand people, if your going to the expense of paying someone to paint a house then why not go with a color you want. Dont grab from the oops shelf. But yeah empty fives will do the trick


----------



## samneric (Jun 29, 2017)

Boxing multiple five of different colors.

If you are a contractor, simple easiest answer is to take it to the paint
store, regardless of the brand of paint that is on the fives, and ask the
manager, from whom you buy your thousands of dollars worth of paint
from and more than likely they will kindly do it for you.

If anyone is facing this question in the future.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

samneric said:


> Boxing multiple five of different colors.
> 
> If you are a contractor, simple easiest answer is to take it to the paint
> store, regardless of the brand of paint that is on the fives, and ask the
> ...



First of all, holy thread necro! Second of all: That'd be a great way to get laugh out of everyone at the paint store.:vs_laugh:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Woodco said:


> First of all, holy thread necro! Second of all: That'd be a great way to get laugh out of everyone at the paint store.:vs_laugh:


I know i'd get a kick out of it!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodco said:


> First of all, holy thread necro! Second of all: That'd be a great way to get laugh out of everyone at the paint store.:vs_laugh:


For sure. This question was posted in 2009 AND it was the one and only post from that member.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Making threads great again.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

:vs_laugh: maybe shake em for a few, but no way i'm gonna do your boxing for you.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> A few extra 5rs and pouring back and forth with each one? Otherwise get a few large Rubermaid trash cans, pour and a big mixer!


This thread never had to go past post #2. Eight years ago!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> This thread never had to go past post #2. Eight years ago!


But philosophy dude! Philosophy!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> But philosophy dude! Philosophy!


I could see if boxing paint provoked contemplation beyond, "I don't trust that new kid at Jerry's Hardware, Paints & Hobbies".


----------



## TSelanne (Jun 28, 2017)

Maybe he's still boxing all that paint....


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

When I box my preference is a 12oz glove!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

TSelanne said:


> Maybe he's still boxing all that paint....


Hell, the house is probably ready for another repaint by now.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> This thread never had to go past post #2. Eight years ago!


I wonder if wagsy22 ever figured out this "boxing paint" thing? :biggrin:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I wonder if wagsy22 ever figured out this "boxing paint" thing? :biggrin:


I wonder if the HO ended up with some ass-ugly color on his house as a result of mixing a bunch together? One can only hope. :devil3:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Like I said, its probably due for a repaint by now.


----------

